

Why you should or should not get a co-founder - ashishk
http://skinnyandbald.tumblr.com/post/1291582876/why-you-should-or-should-not-get-a-co-founder

======
thewordpainter
i think all the points are good food for thought, but the pros of having a
cofounder FAR outweigh the cons.

as long as you do a good job recruiting the right sidekick(s) and maintain a
transparent work relationship, you should be able to avoid many of the
disadvantages.

more than anything, you're bound to have highs & lows, and a cofounder will be
there to pick you up & get you back to speed when things are not going your
way.

plus, the journey is much more fun when you have others to experience it with!

